# wanted white pigeons UK



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

hi, im interested in buying some white pigeons or doves (fantails or anything doesnt have to be white, just fancy looking birds) to add to my flock anyone got anything? cheers tom


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Try Pigeon Basic. com They are in the UK


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks i will give that a try


----------



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

Whereabouts in the UK are you? We are a rescue group and have a fantail, white, and 2 unwanted Racing Pigeons that are looking for a home!!


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

im in northumberland


----------

